# Is this the perception of German Sheherds today?



## Bear GSD

I was walking Bear the other day and a boy about 8 or 9 years old said to me as I walked by " is that a German Shepherd?" I replied "yes" he then asked "Is he trained?" I said "yes, he is trained" he then says to me "Good, because if they're not trained German Shepherds will bite you.
I proceeded to politely tell the boy that any dog can bite if it's not trained, not just German Shepherds. I was kind of amazed that he specifically said this about Shepherds. 
Has the breed gotten that bad of a rap?
What happened to the good old days where they were viewed as loyal family members and service dogs. Now a days I get more people that will cross over the street than to pass directly by me with my dog. It's all very sad.


----------



## llombardo

I find that most younger kids associate GSD's with the police and as police dogs. I also find that unless they get to know them, some are afraid of them because they are "police dogs", even if they are not. My own nieces and nephews thought this way, that of course has changed, but those were there thoughts.


----------



## huntergreen

if you talk to ER Docs, they will tell you, the most common dog bites are from gsd.


----------



## llombardo

huntergreen said:


> if you talk to ER Docs, they will tell you, the most common dog bites are from gsd.


My regular vet complimented me heavily on both of mine and their behavior, she said sadly they aren't the norm anymore but a welcomed sight.


----------



## dogfaeries

llombardo said:


> My regular vet complimented me heavily on both of mine and their behavior, she said sadly they aren't the norm anymore but a welcomed sight.



My vet says the same thing about my GSDs. Mine are a piece of cake at the vets, but apparently not the norm around here. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## jafo220

Bear GSD said:


> I was walking Bear the other day and a boy about 8 or 9 years old said to me as I walked by " is that a German Shepherd?" I replied "yes" he then asked "Is he trained?" I said "yes, he is trained" he then says to me "Good, because if they're not trained German Shepherds will bite you.
> I proceeded to politely tell the boy that any dog can bite if it's not trained, not just German Shepherds. I was kind of amazed that he specifically said this about Shepherds.
> Has the breed gotten that bad of a rap?
> What happened to the good old days where they were viewed as loyal family members and service dogs. Now a days I get more people that will cross over the street than to pass directly by me with my dog. It's all very sad.


I think the breed has always had that rap. Growing up, we always called them police dogs because that's mainly what our PD had and not that many people had them as pets around where I lived. I think it's more outwardly spoken because of all the media, internet, youtube and television shows that are around now.


----------



## alexg

huntergreen said:


> if you talk to ER Docs, they will tell you, the most common dog bites are from gsd.


According to the statistics the insurance underwriters use the quote is true.


----------



## OrangeJillius

I frequently have kids asking me if Abby is a police dog, or recently a little boy asked if she was a "cop dog" I thought he said "hot dog" because it was a warm day and she was panting. So my answer of "well she is probably a little warm" confused the heck out of him. Thankfully my husband heard him correctly and said "no, she is not a cop dog". It surprises me that so many kids ask when my neighborhood has quite a few GSDs and GSD mixes. But this thread did remind me of when I was a kid and a neighbor had what I now know was a sable GSD (probably considered silver). His name was Bandit and he had a reputation for biting neighborhood kids (he was an outside only dog, but he did have free run of their fenced backyard which was large). I loved Bandit and often played with him through the fence and he never so much as growled at me, but he bit some of my friends on the hands/fingers as they would reach over or through the fence to touch him. I don't think the owners ever got in trouble, Bandit lived to a ripe old 12 or so, people just told their kids not to stick their hands through the fence if they didn't want to get bitten. Bandit's backyard backed up to mine, so I saw and played him almost everyday (he would bring tennis balls down to my side of the fence and leave them for me to come and throw for him :wub: ). Anyhow, sorry for that little trip down memory lane. I guess my point was that Bandit and his biting days were in the 80's and most people I knew had negative feelings about GSDs then. So I don't know how much has actually changed, at least in the last 30 years.


----------



## Anubis_Star

My coworkers hate GSDS because most are poorly bred, poor handled, poorly trained. This equals fearful and bitey. Before people on this board argue, keep in mind that the very fact someone is on this board makes them above the norm. I've met few shepherds in the public world I would call "stable" or "well trained". Most of them I wouldn't trust not to bite me.

my german shepherds are held in high regards in my work place, well above the expected norm.

GSDS are NOT top biters though. That would go to dachshunds, chihuahuas, Jack Russells, cocker spaniels, through a study done that questioned thousands of owners and people that work in the animal industry.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/the-3-most-aggressive-dog-breeds-may-surprise-you.html

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfy dog

llombardo said:


> I find that most younger kids associate GSD's with the police and as police dogs. I also find that unless they get to know them, some are afraid of them because they are "police dogs", even if they are not. My own nieces and nephews thought this way, that of course has changed, but those were there thoughts.


This might be the result of elementary schools inviting police offers with their K9s into the school for education purposes. Kids can easily take things out of proportion.


----------



## llombardo

One of my first personal experiences with a pure bred GSD was when I worked at the vet and the vet owned one. He name was Mike and he was beautiful. My son would come to work with me and spend the whole shift in the back area playing ball with that dog. At the end of the shift the dog would bring my son back to me all tired out. That dog never left my sons side when he was there. It was a great experience for my son. My own dogs have that same personality and I often think of Mike.


----------



## robk

Anubis_Star said:


> My coworkers hate GSDS because most are poorly bred, poor handled, poorly trained. This equals fearful and bitey. Before people on this board argue, keep in mind that the very fact someone is on this board makes them above the norm. I've met few shepherds in the public world I would call "stable" or "well trained". Most of them I wouldn't trust not to bite me.
> 
> my german shepherds are held in high regards in my work place, well above the expected norm.
> 
> GSDS are NOT top biters though. That would go to dachshunds, chihuahuas, Jack Russells, cocker spaniels, through a study done that questioned thousands of owners and people that work in the animal industry.
> 
> The 3 Most Aggressive Dog Breeds | Care2 Healthy Living
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I have two nicely bred very stable GSDs. However, I always muzzle my male at the vet. I really don't care what the perception is. There is something about the fact that the vets office always insists on a thermometer being stuck up his butt every time we go there that makes him want to chew their faces off.


----------



## dogfaeries

Honestly, I don't know what I'd do if my GSDs couldn't be handled by other people. Or if I had to warn people to keep their distance because I was afraid they would bite. I've tried to stack that in my favor, by buying dogs with good temperaments. I'm lucky that I've personally known several of the dogs in my dogs' pedigrees. 

I frequently take one of the dogs to Petsmart or Petco to get toys, and I almost always see a kid with their parent nervously staring at us. I always ask them if they want to pet my dog, and they usually say yes. If I have Carly with me, I warn them that she will probably lick them in the face because she absolutely _loves_ kids. 

A few years ago, I left with Sage to go get dog food. Carly apparently threw a fit when I left, and opened two gates and was waiting for me in the driveway when I pulled up. I almost had a heart attack when I saw her out (and now we have locks on the gates, so miss houdini can't open them). Two little neighbor kids were out front with her, with a frisbee full of food, trying to catch her. The little girl said "she's very nice, but she won't let us catch her". Then asked me if she was a police dog. Apparently she wasn't intimidated by the "nice police dog". 

I recently had Russell, who is a big, confident boy, at the local dog food store to get microchipped. They were running a clinic to raise money for rescue. I filled out the paperwork, and then handed him off to the people to be chipped (I know these people, Russell has never seen them before). They asked me if they could take him in the other room to do it, and then started walking off with him. He turned around to look at me, I told him it's okay, and he just trotted off with them. They were back in two minutes, Russell was all micro-chipped up, and they said "he's such a nice boy". Yes. He is.


----------



## LaRen616

I know people who were bit by GSDs. I had lady come in to my work recently for some xrays of her arm and she told me it was from a dog attack and when I asked her what kind of dog it was she said GSD.

My neighborhood associates GSDs with the police so they are afraid of my GSD and I PREFER it that way since I live in a bad neighborhood. Mostly though I hear great things about GSDs, people usually tell me about how they used to have one and it was the best dog ever. 

The 3 Vets that have seen Sinister all compliment me on how well behaved he is, how smart he is and how in shape he is. My current Vet told me that they have a lot of GSDs that come in and they usually have to muzzle several of them, some have fear issues, some are just plain aggressive and most of them are overweight.


----------



## alexg

Anubis_Star said:


> ...
> GSDS are NOT top biters though. That would go to dachshunds, chihuahuas, Jack Russells, cocker spaniels, through a study done that questioned thousands of owners and people that work in the animal industry. ...


Not going into the argument what breed is the top biter. Just wandering if anyone who owns a dog from any of the breed above had denied a homeonwers insurance? 
It happened to me by two insurance Co. and the 3rd had offered an evaluation. (No dog bites/claims records from my household ever) At the end I went with the "Don't ask, don't tell" ins co.


----------



## LaRen616

alexg said:


> Not going into the argument what breed is the top biter. Just wandering if anyone who owns a dog from any of the breed above had denied a homeonwers insurance?
> It happened to me by two insurance Co. and the 3rd had offered an evaluation. (No dog bites/claims records from my household ever) At the end I went with the "Don't ask, don't tell" ins co.


No, they normally do not put small dogs on homeowner's insurance plans. They put the larger, more powerful breeds on there because they inflict more damage. That is why you see GSDs, Dobermans, Rottweilers, Chow Chows, Siberian Huskies, Malamutes. Dalmatians, Akitas, Pitbulls, Wolf hybrids and anything mixed with those breeds.

My insurance said they would not insure me if I had a Rottweiler, Akita, Chow Chow, Pitbull or Wolf Hybrid or anything mixed with those breeds.


----------



## Baillif

Most gsds that come through here are nervy messes.


----------



## sehrgutcsg

Children/kids are a product of their environment, just like our dogs and their dogs. I think the kid sounded intelligent enough to know, not to run up, startle the dog, trying to pet the dog, without dialog, so the kid should be commended for that > !

Run from a Rottie, they will chase you down. Look a Dobie in the eye hard, it could get upset. Have your mailman carry; "Beef Jerky" in his or her mailbag and it could save them a trip to the emergency room.

A treat for a dog owner is to find the best suited performance the dog can give to society, and play on that strong point. I spoke with a pro K-9 dog handler/trainer last night in detail. See, I am not having difficulty in the training > I wish to do the best for the dog and I feel I found where my dog does the best in a social situation. You can't change the minds of the masses, so you need to play on the animal's strengths.

My dog seems to light up the face of this 68 -75 year old man who walks in my neighborhood. I want my dog to help heal the people who are needy or needing some; "animal emotional support." The decision has pretty much been made for Isabella, she is going to be a; "Therapy Dog," the best I can do on my own, for she will bring happiness in to a; "somewhat empty" world where just a little extra attention, to a stranger on the street, to give that; "kindness needed" to bring a smile to someone's face, not to change the World, because nobody can. 25 years from now, Pit-Bulls may still carry a bad reputation as some dog's invoke fear in humans, I want to do the opposite.

My dog will protect her family, that's a given.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

My first experience with a GSD was when I was 2ish, I dont remember but I have all the pics of me and my sitters GSD, claire said he would wait for my mom by the door everyday to drop me off, then he would not leave my side all day. I have pics of me laying in claires bed for a nap with him right beside me. I would say he was very tolerant of me, I finger painted him at one point, He was black and tan and blue and yellow. Claire had told my mom that she planned to keep him away from me because he hadnt been around kids but he clung to me from day one. Maybe it was the constant trail of snacks I had lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nikitta

According to a friend of mine golden retrievers are responsible for more dog bites then GSDs because they have been so overbred. Jasira is friendly with people and I have no problems with her at the vet. Xerxes is a big softy. A little girl came up to pet him at the dog class and he practically rolled on his belly loving it so much. LOL Neither of my dogs have a shy bone in their body. They do tend to bark at people going by but that's just their guarding instinct. ( Xerxes even chased the robins out of HIS yard. LOL)


----------



## fredh

huntergreen said:


> if you talk to ER Docs, they will tell you, the most common dog bites are from gsd.


 
Cause Police Depts use GSDs to Track and apprehend Fleeing Criminals. And even fleeing Criminals are entitled to medical attention.


----------



## Msmaria

I live near Los angeles, too many people with Pit bulls and shepherds just thrown into the backyard all day with no socialization. No wonder these dogs are getting bad reps. I have a friend that lives in South central, I can drive down her street and easily count 5 pit bulls on chains. People are using them to protect their property and are glad they are aggressive, if it gets out and bites anyone. It is abandoned as they will deny its their dog.


----------



## Freestep

GSDs have always had a bad reputation with vets. I blame backyard breeding and clueless ownership. You see enough badly-bred, untrained, unsocialized GSDs and you tend to lump them all into that category. 

On the upside, if you have a well-bred, trained and socialized GSD the vets will praise you endlessly and say they wish all GSDs were like that.


----------



## HOBY

GSDs have always gotten a bad rap. In the 50s and 60s GSDs had the reputation not unlike that of today's Pit Bull. In those earlier years Police Dogs, Rin Tin Tin, Bullet and the Littlest Hoby did a nice job of making the best GSD K9 heroes. Today's K9 awareness and education has certainly made terrific in roads and it continues for the people who want to know, but the dunderheads will never change.


----------



## huntergreen

hoby, hard to argue with stats. imho, is mostly bad breeders who do not screen prospective puppy buyers and of course, less than top quality dogs.


----------



## SuperG

A GSD is a formidable canine...as are certain other breeds.

The perception of GSDs by those who are not "dog people" or those who have not been exposed to the breed has merit. Since the GSD is such a popular dog and has the genetic "engineering" to be an intimidating creature it only makes sense that they represent one of the higher percentages to inflict injury to humans. 

Most people who become nervous or scared around larger breed dogs most likely do not exhibit the same trepidation around smaller breed dogs....and even if some smaller breed dogs may be more prone to bite, there is still a difference. The difference is the lack of human fear/anxiety which I truly believe fuels the fire at many times which results in a dog bite.

It seems completely understandable to me, why many folks are frightened by large breed dogs such as a GSD.

Owners pounding their chests and proclaiming that they can put their GSD on you in 2 words, doesn't help matters either. Yes, I know this is not the norm but it screws things up for the rest of the GSD owners. Somebody telling a story about somebody they knew who was bitten by a GSD goes much further than the story about the gentle giants most of us own....however that does still not negate the fact that a GSD comes with a complete "set of tools" which can make it a very powerful and aggressive dog.

Imagine how the pit bull owners must feel....or the responsible ones I guess.

SuperG


----------



## LoveEcho

Freestep said:


> GSDs have always had a bad reputation with vets. I blame backyard breeding and clueless ownership. You see enough badly-bred, untrained, unsocialized GSDs and you tend to lump them all into that category.
> 
> On the upside, if you have a well-bred, trained and socialized GSD the vets will praise you endlessly and say they wish all GSDs were like that.



This. GSD's are VERY popular where I am, but it's rare to see a well-bred and/or well-trained one. Luckily since we're in farm-country and they're so popular, nobody bats an eye anyways.


----------



## marksteven

huntergreen said:


> if you talk to ER Docs, they will tell you, the most common dog bites are from gsd.


Interesting, every time i hear about someone in my area being bit by a dog on the news its a Lab.


----------



## SBS

One thing I have noticed, people either love them or hate them. There is not much in between.


----------



## llombardo

I don't see GSD's to much when I'm out and about. We had one that used to come to the vet that was really aggressive. His name was Sarge. He had to be muzzled and one time the owner put the muzzle on wrong, it was not a good situation. The vet gave her tranquilizers for him. The next time they came and he was tranquillized and he still was putting up a fight. The vet had to go out to the car and give him his rabies shot through a window that was open enough for him to do so, the owner had to hold the front end of the dog. I have never seen a vet move that fast to give a shot . The dog was eventually put down due to aggressiveness, I don't think he ever bit anyone but if he did he would have killed them. He was just not right


----------



## huntergreen

i wish gsd would become less less popular. would weed out the undesirable breeders and owners.


----------



## LaRen616

huntergreen said:


> i wish gsd would become less less popular. would weed out the undesirable breeders and owners.


:thumbup: I agree!

I am so happy that the Dalmatian breed is unpopular, I wish the GSD was as well.


----------



## Freestep

I see all breeds of dogs in my grooming salon, and let me tell you, GSDs have not been the biggest biters... in fact, I've never been bitten by a GSD. Never been bitten by a Pit Bull either. Lhasa Apsos and Miniature Poodles have been the worst offenders. Anything with short legs (Dachshund, Basset, Corgi, short-legged Terriers) have a tendency to bite when their feet are handled. I won't even touch a Chow because of the propensity for biting.


----------



## Chip18

Freestep said:


> Lhasa Apsos and Miniature Poodles have been the worst offenders. Anything with short legs (Dachshund, Basset, Corgi, short-legged Terriers) have a tendency to bite when their feet are handled. I won't even touch a Chow because of the propensity for biting.


Yeah this. The "little" guys are badly underestimated! To my mind a dog that has no fear ion getting in the face of dog 10 times or more says something about there "attitude" as well as there lack of common sense!

Train them like the Big Dawgs they think they are would be motto! 

GSD and K9 bites would certainly skew the numbers,interesting point!


----------



## scarfish

as i have experienced perceptions of GSDs in my neighborhood is kinda high. i rarely take my dogs for a walk without at least one "beautiful dogs" comment. i live in a neighborhood with almost all multifamily buildings/apartments. 80% of dogs here are small dogs and those people usually don't trust my dogs even though my dogs walk past keeping a good heel and their dogs are always barking and pulling towards us. i don't think anybody around here trains their little dogs. i also love hearing the comment made by people to their dogs "why can't you leave his dogs alone, his doge are being good". i'm also like larry david, i hate stop and chats. say nice dogs and let me keep walking. some people like to stop and ask about the dogs, tell you about their dead dogs and keep going. please stop!


here's a graph with all the reported dog bites, i'm sure ankle biters have bit more ankles but they prolly don't get reported.




i do have a problem with it. it should be in order by likelihood of being bit be each breed. looking at total dog population looks like you have a 100X better chance running into a GSD than a mastiff but they have the same amount of bites which in my eyes makes it 100X more likely of being bit if you come across a mastiff than a GSD..


----------



## Freestep

Interesting chart. Looks to me like the most deadly dog is a Husky, if you look at the ratio of kills to the overall bites reported for this breed.


----------



## alexg

scarfish said:


> ...
> i do have a problem with it. *it should be in order by likelihood of being bit be each breed*. looking at total dog population looks like you have a 100X better chance running into a GSD than a mastiff but they have the same amount of bites which in my eyes makes it 100X more likely of being bit if you come across a mastiff than a GSD..


Again, quoting the statistics collected by the insurance folks - these two breeds are on the opposite sides of the spectrum: the GSD is most likely to bite and the Golden Retriever is least likely to bite.


----------



## Chip18

Hmm well not wanting to derail wherever this thread is going? I gotta say a Bull Mastiff and a Persa Canario are not even remotely the same dog??

And you can't argue with numbers but to have a Boxer doing damage to people?? You have to be a class A Moron!! 

As a Bull/Mastiff/APBT/Lab and Boxer/Pit, Boxer owner.. dogs who never had people issues and countless people loving Boxers I know,. I'm comfortable with my statements in "this" regard!


----------



## gsdsar

Chip18 said:


> Hmm well not wanting to derail wherever this thread is going? I gotta say a Bull Mastiff and a Persa Canario are not even remotely the same dog??
> 
> And you can't argue with numbers but to have a Boxer doing damage to people?? You have to be a class A Moron!!
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree. Bullmastiff and Presa are very different.
> 
> As for the boxer thing. They are one of the breeds I don't trust as a tech. We have more nasty than nice Boxers that come to my clinic. Serious bite inflicting boxers. Male boxers to be exact. The females are generally lovely. The males, it's a rare thing to have a nice one. At least in my experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

gsdsar said:


> Chip18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm well not wanting to derail wherever this thread is going? I gotta say a Bull Mastiff and a Persa Canario are not even remotely the same dog??
> 
> And you can't argue with numbers but to have a Boxer doing damage to people?? You have to be a class A Moron!!
> 
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I agree. Bullmastiff and Presa are very different.
> 
> As for the boxer thing. They are one of the breeds I don't trust as a tech. We have more nasty than nice Boxers that come to my clinic. Serious bite inflicting boxers. Male boxers to be exact. The females are generally lovely. The males, it's a rare thing to have a nice one. At least in my experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I have to say I am stunnded!!
> I know a male in Virgina City and you can play bitey face with his lower jaw all day and he never,makes contact with his upper jaw with your hand! That's a Boxer! But it's just like pitts, a bad owner can screw up any breed!
> 
> My girl had no issues with people whatsoever so maybe the girls are harder to screw up?? Someone on here had said something similar about "bad attitudes" with male English Mastiffs?? Hope it's not a Trend!!???
> 
> And the Persa Canario...yeah just gonna say ..not a dog for fools!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## gsdsar

Chip18 said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow I have to say I am stunnded!!
> I know a male in Virgin City and you play bitey face with his lower jaw all day and he never makes contact with his upper jaw with your hand! That's a Boxer! But it's just like pitts a bad owner and screw up any breed!
> 
> My girl had no issues with people whatsoever so maybe the girls are harder to screw up?? Someone on here had said something similar about "bad attitudes" with male English Mastiffs?? Hope it's not a Trend!!???
> 
> And the Persa Canario...yeah just gonna say ..not a dog for fools!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I think it was me in regards to the English mastiff. Hmmmm.... Maybe it's me?!?!? It could also be that we have one of the few boarding faculties with indoor/outdoor runs that makes it's easy for very aggressive dogs to board. We never have to handle them. We do most of the LE dogs as well. But I have no problem handling them??? Who knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## SuperG

Bull Mastiff and Perro de Presa Canario are both related as Molossers with common ancestry.

SuperG


----------



## Crimes

I actually see a fair amount of German Shepherds around here, and just the other day when I was taking Apollo for a walk, a woman came out of her house, and called out to me, asking if she could see Apollo up close. She was really good and patient while he let out a few loud barks, but then he was fine. Turns out, she has a 10 year old female shepherd of her own! 

More on topic, lots of people I encounter on my walks with Apollo are sadly, initially terrified of him. Even if he does not bark. It breaks my heart because my dog is a giant sweetie who would never hurt a fly. He just wants to be everyones friend! But if he wishes to approach anyone (even some of my mom's guests) they recoil from him, which in turn makes him nervous. :c


----------



## Harry and Lola

People either love GSDs or dislike them very much there doesn't seem to be an in between.


----------



## lennyb

Harry and Lola said:


> People either love GSDs or dislike them very much there doesn't seem to be an in between.




This is so very true. Unfortunately my boys are not very extremely socialized but that's not from lack of effort. People around here ( Parma, Ohio ) tend to keep to themselves a lot and when I take my boys out forget it.. People have such a uneducated ideas and general fear about this breed. We have plenty of parks around here but for the most part No Dogs Allowed. It really bothers me because Where I grew up everyone talked to everyone.. I tried to put together a block party a couple years age and only three neighbors thought it was a good idea. But I don't care. My boys are the most loving, loyal, funny dogs I could ever wish for. If people want to avoid them then its their loss not mine.


----------



## Michael Valentino

I am looking for help in finding a home for my German Shepherd, Ritty. Ritty turns 5 in June. He is large (115 lb), black & tan with red highlights, breeder is Shewana Shepherds (Harvard, Illinois). For many reasons my wife and I cannot keep Ritty any longer. I've tried to work with GSD rescues but no one will take Ritty because he has fear aggression or anxiety aggression issues. I got Ritty from the breeder at 16 weeks, nearly 17 weeks, of age. I tried to introduce Ritty to other dogs, children and adults early on. I brought him to a respected trainer in our area (Frank Brader). But for some reason(s), Ritty has never allowed people into our home. He has aggressively lunged at children inside our home but never bit any of them. In the park, he is friendly with anyone. In our home he has shown aggression toward adults and did bite both of my daughters' boyfriends (young men in their mid-20s). Neither bite broke skin but he did leave bruises. Because GSDs are considered aggressive, warning bites (or fear/anxiety bites) are considered acts of aggression and I am told my dog is too much of a risk and should be put down. I was wondering, as a last gasp measure to save his life, if perhaps a retired K-9 handler or a strong male alpha type who lives alone and who can handle a highly charged dog might be out there. Ritty is great with other dogs and off the leash at dog parks, and people can pet him and play with him. Inside the house, that is another matter. I'd appreciate any help from folks experienced with GSDs. Thank you.


----------



## petite

gsdsar said:


> I agree. Bullmastiff and Presa are very different.
> 
> As for the boxer thing. They are one of the breeds I don't trust as a tech. We have more nasty than nice Boxers that come to my clinic. Serious bite inflicting boxers. Male boxers to be exact. The females are generally lovely. The males, it's a rare thing to have a nice one. At least in my experience.


 I'm a tech myself and after 10 years working in this environment, I have never been bitten by a GSD, Pitbull or Rottweiler. The large breeds that have sent our staff to the hospital here are Goldens, Dalmatians and Chows. 

It's rare I see a GSD that is happy to be at the vet but they are by no means the most difficult of the "dangerous" breeds to work with in a hospital setting IMHO.


----------



## Anubis_Star

I don't trust boxers, huskies, Rhodesian ridgebacks are some of the worst IMHO, I don't trust shibas, schnauzers, dachshunds, chihuahuas, American eskimos. Those are the breeds on my list.

Rottweilers as well. They can actually be scary, I've seen more than a few that just snap without given warning

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chip18

SuperG said:


> Bull Mastiff and Perro de Presa Canario are both related as Molossers with common ancestry.
> 
> SuperG


Well yes, Bullies/Molossers are my first love!:wub: Big group, some of them are not dogs for fools! Cane Corso anyone?


----------



## Chip18

gsdsar said:


> Chip18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. I think it was me in regards to the English mastiff. Hmmmm.... Maybe it's me?!?!? It could also be that we have one of the few boarding faculties with indoor/outdoor runs that makes it's easy for very aggressive dogs to board. We never have to handle them. We do most of the LE dogs as well. But I have no problem handling them??? Who knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I think so! First English Mastiff I met was at the Cow Palace in San Francisco...Dog Show, there was a long line of people waiting to greet a dog!
> 
> I got in line it was an English Mastiff "she" was shaking hands with everyone that came up. I spoke with the owner for a bit and the dog laid in my lap. She was a real sweetheart! But yeah it was a girl!
> 
> Labs and Goldens seem to be "changing" these days and not in a good way it seems.
> 
> My GSD "accepts" pets from strangers but he could literally careless, my Boxer loved people!
> 
> A dog that is "trained" to be petted/safe in public vs a dog that actually "likes" people, is a very different place for it's guardian! My guy is "proven" safe but I still have a "Bubble Dog" mentality!
> 
> I have let him meet one or two people on any given day but three or more of either, I'm out! He's fine, I get stressed!
> 
> Don't want him to sense that so, we have to move..kinda sucks! It's "me" now not the dog!
Click to expand...


----------



## gsdsar

Chip18 said:


> gsdsar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I think so! First English Mastiff I met was at the Cow Palace in San Francisco...Dog Show, there was a long line of people waiting to greet a dog!
> 
> 
> 
> I got in line it was an English Mastiff "she" was shaking hands with everyone that came up. I spoke with the owner for a bit and the dog laid in my lap. She was a real sweetheart! But yeah it was a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Labs and Goldens seem to be "changing" these days and not in a good way it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> My GSD "accepts" pets from strangers but he could literally careless, my Boxer loved people!
> 
> 
> 
> A dog that is "trained" to be petted/safe in public vs a dog that actually "likes" people, is a very different place for it's guardian! My guy is "proven" safe but I still have a "Bubble Dog" mentality!
> 
> 
> 
> I have let him meet one or two people on any given day but three or more of either, I'm out! He's fine, I get stressed!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't want him to sense that so, we have to move..kinda sucks! It's "me" now not the dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. I would be quite inclined to think I was the problem. If the dogs had not received their "red stars" before I worked there. But it's something to consider. Are we(as a whole) expecting a reaction? Did the dog have a negative experience one time, so now it's expected?
> 
> I will say, I am the only tech right now that handles male English Mastiff, rescue at 3 yo, bit owner multiple times, but he is okay with me. We don't have to muzzle him, we just take him from owners, and have people on both sides if him while Dr looks in ears and stuff. TBH my heart races the whole time. He is 230 lbs. if he wanted me, he can get me. But I have leaned to sublimate and deal. And my relationship with the owner is great. So I want to help their boy be healthy. He had a raging ear infection, we assume that was the cause if the aggression, he would go crazy when you touched his head, but we got that fixed, his anal glands fixed(another infection) and he has not been an issue in the home since.
> 
> So yes, I may have a prejudice, but I will risk my safety to help your pet. And sometimes it does pay off!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
Click to expand...


----------



## Chip18

Anubis_Star said:


> I don't trust boxers, huskies, Rhodesian ridgebacks are some of the worst IMHO, I don't trust shibas, schnauzers, dachshunds, chihuahuas, American eskimos. Those are the breeds on my list.
> 
> Rottweilers as well. They can actually be scary, I've seen more than a few that just snap without given warning
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


WOW don't trust Boxers?? And yet on your list no Pitt Bulls?? (I say that as a former owner of that breed too) 

As with any dog it depends on the training and the commitment of the owners! Boxers are "Not" in the top on Doggie IQ charts! They pretty much don't give a crap about what "you" want! Pretty much "are you serious???" is there take on training!

Lots of folks can't deal, hence in my opinion problem dogs! I can be a (condcending A hole ) qoute from my wife!) :blush: Raised a "perfect" Boxer, she had "Zero" issues! All the ones I have know have been just like here in regards to people. Maybe folks are seeing the Euro Boxers?? The American Boxers are "typically" goof balls!

I have met and know of plenty of Boxers in my life they are all like my girl in regards to people! You need to meet a better class of Boxers!  

Yep they are 'classified" as working dogs but the American Boxers, not really sure what that "work" would be...unless it's having a good time!


----------



## Chip18

gsdsar said:


> Chip18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, I may have a prejudice, but I will risk my safety to help your pet. And sometimes it does pay off!!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> Aww thank you for your insight and thank you for your hard work,for the Breed!
Click to expand...


----------



## Anubis_Star

Chip18 said:


> WOW don't trust Boxers?? And yet on your list no Pitt Bulls?? (I say that as a former owner of that breed too)
> 
> As with any dog it depends on the training and the commitment of the owners! Boxers are "Not" in the top on Doggie IQ charts! They pretty much don't give a crap about what "you" want! Pretty much "are you serious???" is there take on training!
> 
> Lots of folks can't deal, hence in my opinion problem dogs! I can be a (condcending A hole ) qoute from my wife!) :blush: Raised a "perfect" Boxer, she had "Zero" issues! All the ones I have know have been just like here in regards to people. Maybe folks are seeing the Euro Boxers?? The American Boxers are "typically" goof balls!
> 
> I have met and know of plenty of Boxers in my life they are all like my girl in regards to people! You need to meet a better class of Boxers!
> 
> Yep they are 'classified" as working dogs but the American Boxers, not really sure what that "work" would be...unless it's having a good time!


My list of breeds I dont trust comes from personal experience working in my field, and breeds that are most likely to try to bite me. I've only ever had to muzzle 1 pit bull I've worked with, so yes I don't mind pitbulls. I didn't make my list up of random types I hear about on the media. "Hmmm.... I don't like most bully-type breeds because I hear they're mean.....". 

No, I don't trust most boxers. I actually agree with someone else that posted now that I Think about it... it's usually males that tend to be the jerks. They're extremely hyper, most of them are very ill behaved, most are owned by people that shouldn't have boxers.

Interesting side fact I just thought of, the first ever dog I euthanized in the field was a 3 year old male boxer I euthanized in a shelter, because it had a bite history. 

That's why again, when studies are done asking people in actual pet industries and owners, and NOT relying on dog bite reports (which are skewed because most dog bites go UNREPORTED), the 3 top breeds most likely to bite are dachshunds as number 1, chihuahuas, and jack Russells, with cocker spaniels in 4th. Oh yeah, can I add Jack Russells to my list? I've yet to meet a nice one now that I think about it.



I also agree but disagree with you on a point. Training and socialization definitely add a lot to a dog. But in the end, the dog is an a-hole, or a fear biter, or it's not. Temperament is genetic, not man made. Now, your a-hole boxer probably won't bite people if you train it properly, and exercise it properly. But an a-hole dachshund is going to bite whoever it wants, even it's owner, for doing something it doesnt want to do. Dachshunds are at the top of the most likely to bite list because when studied, it was estimated 1 in 5 even try to bite their own owners. My dogs would have a SERIOUS coming to jesus moment if they tried to bite me, and probably would go to jesus if that continued. 

A fear aggressive dog is going to be a biter no matter how much time or training you put into it, because that dog will always be fearful, training will only allow it to be manageable to an extent, but never trusted.


----------



## Anubis_Star

gsdsar said:


> Chip18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So yes, I may have a prejudice, but I will risk my safety to help your pet. And sometimes it does pay off!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the exact same way. Don't think just because I don't trust certain breeds doesnt mean I don't handle or help them. In fact I'm the only one in my clinic that the doctors prefer to handle breeds like german shepherds simply because I don't take their crap, and they tend to be better behaved with me haha. I'm just more realistic about some of the dogs I handle in the work place.
Click to expand...


----------



## Michael Valentino

*Fear aggression*



Anubis_Star said:


> A fear aggressive dog is going to be a biter no matter how much time or training you put into it, because that dog will always be fearful, training will only allow it to be manageable to an extent, but never trusted.


Hi Anubis_Star,

I think my GSD has fear aggression issues, and this is why he bites/attempts to bite when people are inside our house.

So then, there is no way to "untrain" him of this behavior? Having our dog has been extremely stressful to the entire family. No one - especially children - feels safe inside our house. Ritty can be petted by and played with strangers outdoors but inside our house, he is always on edge, always wanting to lunge, and we are never sure of his next move.

I've reached out everywhere I can think of but no one will take him. I've had a falling out with the breeder, but even prior to that, there was little or no interest in taking Ritty back to live out his days with her and her dogs.

Was I too late in getting Ritty at 16-17 weeks? He lived in a kennel at the breeder with her many dogs, mostly sires and females who bore litters. I did try to introduce Ritty to people and dogs as soon as I got him.

It's so hard to consider having him euthanized, but if he will always have fear aggression and it cannot be untrained, then there is always the risk he will go after someone someday.

Any suggestions from you or any other Forum members?

Thank you.


----------



## SusiQ

My trainer who has been in the business for twenty years will tell you that her only bite has been from a chihuahua.


----------



## devinh

I was out with my puppy and I got asked if I was a cop(I have both arms sleeve tattooed and a full beard) and I replied "no, why?" And they said because you have a German shepherd. I was confused and I walked away. Lol.


----------



## John C.

I think fear of GSD's has been pretty longstanding. My parents owned a GSD when I was a child. Starting when I was about 10 it was my job to walk our dog around the block in the morning (we lived in NYC). Some people would literally cross the street when they saw us coming. This was in the mid 1960's.

Not surprising if you've ever seen pictures of some of the civil rights sit-ins down South being broken up by police dogs (who were invariably GSD's).


----------



## Wicked Seraphim

Michael Valentino said:


> Hi Anubis_Star,
> 
> I think my GSD has fear aggression issues, and this is why he bites/attempts to bite when people are inside our house.
> 
> So then, there is no way to "untrain" him of this behavior? Having our dog has been extremely stressful to the entire family. No one - especially children - feels safe inside our house. Ritty can be petted by and played with strangers outdoors but inside our house, he is always on edge, always wanting to lunge, and we are never sure of his next move.
> 
> I've reached out everywhere I can think of but no one will take him. I've had a falling out with the breeder, but even prior to that, there was little or no interest in taking Ritty back to live out his days with her and her dogs.
> 
> Was I too late in getting Ritty at 16-17 weeks? He lived in a kennel at the breeder with her many dogs, mostly sires and females who bore litters. I did try to introduce Ritty to people and dogs as soon as I got him.
> 
> It's so hard to consider having him euthanized, but if he will always have fear aggression and it cannot be untrained, then there is always the risk he will go after someone someday.
> 
> Any suggestions from you or any other Forum members?
> 
> Thank you.


Hi Mr. Valentino-

I hope you've found some help with Ritty, but wanted to suggest perhaps starting a thread maybe in this area of the forum:

*Aggression (the good, the bad & the ugly) - German Shepherd Dog Forums*

I just want to be sure you get the advice you need, these folks are wonderful for that. I hope things get better for you and Ritty.


----------



## AngelaA6

Took Gunther to the groomers to get his nails dremeled and the groomer was like "He was such a good boy! I'm normally scared of German Shepherds but he's all kisses!" haha I was glad to show her that German Shepherds can be great loving dogs


----------



## jessjeric

I encounter many people who are afraid of shepherds still. Almost everyone I've talked to who is afraid of them say they've been bit by one or have come close to being bit for no reason? I get lots of compliments on Veda though - she's all kisses as well? Most people say she is very well behaved for her age


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## @CallMeFen

We're currently looking to move into a bigger home and we were very surprised by the negative responses we got to having a gsd....Although a bigger dog, we were totally unaware of the way they're viewed by others.


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

I feel that's sad that any breed of dog gets a bad rap in some sense, because more times then not, it's the owner that is ultimately to blame. GSD's especially in my area have a bad reputation, especially after a pair of them went on a rampage for a couple of days attacking random people and charging police:
Woman attacked by 2 dogs in Pontiac - Fox 2 News Headlines

But I think the info for dog bites is kind of all over the place...I just read an article saying pit bulls caused the most bites/most damage overall. I think they need to lump in other data along with it. Sometimes a reported "bite" isn't as bad as they say. They are only using data that supports that someone went to the ER for a dog bite, not it's severity or the circumstances...


----------



## TommyB681

It makes sense a kid would think that with the 'police dog' image. I tell people most animals bite..


----------



## Alice13

Maybe that boy has had a terrible experience with an untrained gsd before. And you can't blame those people who get scared and avoid our dogs. Their size and wolf-like look can get intimidating sometimes. Even I would think twice before approaching another gsd as I am uncertain of its nature. That does not mean I think that all gsds are bad. It just feels like the right thing to do to avoid dogs we are not sure of, regardless of its breed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## levous

They are more mouthy than other breeds but, interestingly, I've read Labradors are the most likely to bite out of fear or anxiety. This is according to a vet in response to the general assumption that shepherds or pit bulls are the more dangerous patient. 

My vet has never asked to muzzle my dogs before but when Bruno had his vaccinations, they asked if I'd be so kind as to place him in a muzzle. 

While all three of my dogs look like they'll be the worst part of your day if you got on their bad side, only my Gsd has that "wolf" resemblance. It's deep in our biology to fear wolves. Don't be offended. That's very handy when have criminal crosses your path.


----------



## Keeno Beano

*Is this the perception of German Shepherds today?*

No one comes close to Keeno and I. They look at him but definitely do not approach or speak. He is totally black and I have heard people fear them more as they can not see the facial expressions. I do not mind if people stay away as most people bug me!!! :lurking:.Lol


----------



## Natural Beauty Farm

huntergreen said:


> if you talk to ER Docs, they will tell you, the most common dog bites are from gsd.


Don't know where you found that info. I'd say it depends where you are, in Atlanta I saw more collie bites in the 80's and bully's in 90's

In Virginia 99% of dog bites that come through my ER are lab's

I'm not a doctor and I don't play one on TV, I volunteer behind the scenes and do dog rescue, so when a dog bites I get called.


----------



## briantw

It might just be a product of where you live. I live in an area of Charlotte that is very dog friendly. When I take Sandor out, I mostly get compliments on how he looks, and when I take him to places like bars and restaurants in the neighborhood that allow dogs, everyone always wants to pet him and only a very small percentage of people (less than five percent, probably more like one or two) seem intimidated by his presence. 

German Shepherds are fairly popular here despite being banned at all of the apartment complexes in the area that I know of (including mine, which is why on my lease agreement I'm the proud owner of a somewhat large Belgian Malinois). Then again, if people actually listened to those stupid breed restrictions in the first place half the dogs in our building would be evicted, as most of them are pit bull or GSD mixes adopted from shelters, and there is also another pure GSD, a Doberman, and at least one Rottweiler in the building too.

Sandor is kind of a wuss when I take him places (he whines a bit from time to time), but he likes people and will go up and sniff them when they walk by and wag his tail when they pet him. I like taking him to social places where there aren't a lot of dogs (he's hit or miss with them, although very good with puppies), as he tends to be very calm and chill despite the fact that he's all energy at home. He's kind of the opposite of my Boxer, who is lazy at home and a social butterfly (must meet everyone in the room immediately) when I take him places.


----------



## Neko

When kids see Zeus, they yell POLICE dog or K9 and run over to pet him...


----------



## WateryTart

briantw said:


> It might just be a product of where you live. I live in an area of Charlotte that is very dog friendly. When I take Sandor out, I mostly get compliments on how he looks, and when I take him to places like bars and restaurants in the neighborhood that allow dogs, everyone always wants to pet him and only a very small percentage of people (less than five percent, probably more like one or two) seem intimidated by his presence.
> 
> German Shepherds are fairly popular here despite being banned at all of the apartment complexes in the area that I know of (including mine, which is why on my lease agreement I'm the proud owner of a somewhat large Belgian Malinois). Then again, if people actually listened to those stupid breed restrictions in the first place half the dogs in our building would be evicted, as most of them are pit bull or GSD mixes adopted from shelters, and there is also another pure GSD, a Doberman, and at least one Rottweiler in the building too.


It might be that I just didn't notice, but I never saw GSDs around when I lived there. It could also be that people in Uptown Charlotte had a lot of labs, boxers, and mastiff type dogs - I do remember seeing tons of those, and I rarely left Uptown.


----------



## briantw

WateryTart said:


> It might be that I just didn't notice, but I never saw GSDs around when I lived there. It could also be that people in Uptown Charlotte had a lot of labs, boxers, and mastiff type dogs - I do remember seeing tons of those, and I rarely left Uptown.


I'm in South End and I see them pretty frequently. There's at least on other one in my apartment building and, living right on the light rail path, I see people walking them by all the time.

Uptown would probably be trickier to slip them past an apartment complex ban because you have to walk by the front desk in most buildings to get to the elevators. Most of the places in South End have multiple entrances and exits to the point where you can literally never even bring your dog by the building's office, which is probably why so many people own restricted breeds in my building and all the others in the area.

You are right, though, that Boxers are crazy popular in Charlotte. I own a Boxer too, in fact. There are five or six others that I know of in the building I live in as well. Labs seem to be getting less popular (although lab mixes are still everywhere), but there are a ton of Goldens in the area.


----------



## Lanky

In a world where judging people is highly frowned upon I think the same should be thought about animals too. I can't stand when people judge my dog based on his breed or appearance.


----------



## Chip18

fredh said:


> Cause Police Depts use GSDs to Track and apprehend Fleeing Criminals. And even fleeing Criminals are entitled to medical attention.


Although ... I'm not entirely sure how accurate this is ... I like it.


----------



## car2ner

Lanky said:


> In a world where judging people is highly frowned upon I think the same should be thought about animals too. I can't stand when people judge my dog based on his breed or appearance.


Judging is a survival mechanism. Everyone does it in all situations all day long. The important thing is for folks to change their perception as they get more information. 
I tend to have the opposite problem, with people making wrong assumptions. My she-pup is a smaller female and she looks cute. People want to approach her but she doesn't like strangers coming too close too quickly. She lets them know with a quick bark, No Thank You. If folks didn't jump to the conclusion that she looks like she wants to be pat, life would be easier. My big boy, on the other hand, looks like a dog that needs to be approached cautiously. He is the one who is more accepting of attention. 

 I like going for long walks. When my dogs come with me, it is that judging of a GSD as a serious dog that adds a layer of safety to my walk. If I ever need some documentation that my dogs are not more dangerous than the normal dog, I have my boy's BH and CGC. My she-pup has yet to be tested on those. Still working on her manners. 
It is fairly common to see GSDs around here. There are 4 on our block.


----------



## Dalko43

It is not easy to have an objective discussion on dog bites by breed because a lot of people come into this conversation with pre-formed opinions. Everyone has their "it" breed that they are wary of or like to point fingers at. In my area, GSD's definitely qualify as an "it" breed. It took me forever to find an apartment that would let me in with a GSD. When I walk down the street, it's not unusual for people to part like the Red Sea or go to the other side. My dog isn't the type that can be pet by a random stranger (at least not without an introduction) but he has never gone out of his way to confront someone who was simply walking by; a lot of people assume he is dangerous just based on looks and breed reputation alone. Whereas on any given day I take a walk, I'll see people approaching and showering another person's Pitbull or Rottweiler with pets and praise.....Go figure.

The other inherent problem with discussing bites by breed is figuring out the bites per capita. Certain studies have documented total # of bites by different groups and breeds, but you really need to know how those incident #'s stand in relation to the breed/group's total population to get the full picture. To my knowledge, no one has done a study like that, likely because it is extremely difficult to get a solid # for any given breed owned in this country. You can point out how breed X has 200 more bites than another breed, but unless you know the overall number of breed x dogs relative to the other breed, that bite number is close to meaningless. With a popular breed, like the GSD, you would expect there to be a certain number of incidents every year based on the laws of probability. And based on the breed's historical and contemporary use in personal protection, sports, and government service, it is certainly more likely to be aggressive with a human (especially if poorly trained) relative to most other breeds. That's not a knock on the breed. A dog is a product of its genetics and upbringing. That's why a hound hunts, a husky pulls, and a GSD protects.

IMHO, people should be more focused on a breed's genetic/breeding background rather than bite #'s when dealing with different types of dogs. I have no problem going up to and petting or even handling another person's Redbone hound because of how that breed was been raised and bred over successive generations. Whereas I'd be very careful about how I approached a GSD (or I might avoid approaching it all together) because of that breed's heritage and genetic pedigree. Obviously, there are individual exceptions, but I think it holds truth in the general sense.


----------



## Dracovich

I definitely get the "Does he bite?" question a lot more with my GSD than I do with my Pyr or when I took out my parents Aussie and Lab mix. 

I suppose it never really effected me, though, I don't need people to trust my dog. It's more annoying when people think he is 'cool and looks like a wolf' therefor they want to touch him.


----------



## Jackal

Why not. Its my evaluation - having met scores of gsd owners rock up at schutzhund club and fail the temperament test. Lots of badly bred weak nerved fear biters out there. Who get labelled by the blokes that are being dragged around during the temperament tests as a "bit aggro" coz dog is barking n lunging on a leash. A bit deaf too perhaps as its ignoring the owner. 
So yep. My current opinion on gsd's as a breed in general is crap. Working line more reliably predictable in temperament.


----------



## Jenny720

Sometimes People’s perceptions are often flawed. People’s stories of getting bit by someone’s gsd goes way way way back and nothing new. grandparents great grand parents most often had a stories good and bad going way back from world war 2. 

My dogs are good at vets does not mean much. I had a gsd that was not good at vets did no mean much only to vet. My kids were awful at doctors when they were two and three. They are good kids and great patients and we went through a few doctors when they were little. Till this day I have friends that did not know my first gsd well that said ooh yeah he was real scary just because he Treated them like they did not exist. Karat never over reacted and once let a neighbor take lead to the fenced backyard by his collar/ thinking I was not home and I was outside in garage. Same person tried to enter our house once when I was not home. He did not set a foot inside. Bite marks on the door. Many people relate to the german Shepherd as police, security ,military dogs some remember them. Dogs on the sign of beware of dogs with a scary gsd. 

German shepherds are known to be capable of protecting owners and property it is why many people choose to own them -these same traits are what many people would not want to own them -those people who op for golden retrievers, labs and huskies. 

A well bred german Shepherd regardless of line that is well trained who has traits that often range and when matched well can make any owner proud.


----------



## ADogCalledQuest

Most people gush over my boy and say he's gorgeous. But they don't run up and grab him like they do with my goldens. I prefer it, to be honest. I'd rather be left alone. That said, the reactions to him are over all extremely positive, as well as respectful.


----------



## Karina&Andreas

I have only been around loving GSDs, 1st time owner, 8 month extremely well socialized puppy. I have NEVER heard an aggressive growl or indication that he is considering actual aggressive action, EVER. He gets into the "dominance play" at the dog park sometimes--sometimes as far as attempting to "mount" mostly other young boys--I normally "let it go" as long as both/all dogs have their tails up and appear to be having fun--if tails go between legs or he actually starts humping motions, I immediately remove him from park/all fun for 15 seconds, so it doesn't become habitual behavior. But that's the CLOSEST I've seen to anything remotely resembling aggression (pretty remote at that). He's GREAT at the vet's--he actually gets excited b/c there's other dogs to interact/play with (he's very dog affectionate/motivated).

Recently, a small child ran up to him in Petco. He jumped and scratched the child on the lip, there was a tiny drop of blood. We ARE working in jumping!! After apologies/sympathy, explanation, everything seemed "cool". Then the store clerk told me the mother had told her my puppy BIT her child!! What BS!!!

I hear A LOT of stories about people afraid of GSDs who claim they were "bitten" as children....and now I'm doubting the veracity, as I think childhood "memories" and perceptions can get VERY skewed by excitement, fear, parental reaction!!!

I feel terrible my boy may have created such a "future story". Last week, he enjoyed being petted and given treats by two small girls in Home Depot, after they asked if they could pet him. I warned them he sometimes tries to jump, controlled the situation, made him lay down first, IT WAS GREAT?. Two encounters with very young, somewhat timid puppies this week (my boy is 91 lbs), he was excited to sniff/play with them, but I got him to go into "down" position first so they wouldn't be intimidated. He is beginning to go "down" on his own around very small dogs & puppies, I'm very proud.

Curious to read rest of thread, wondering other's perceptions. I don't think GSDs are naturally aggressive.


----------



## Chip Blasiole

Actually they are bred to be protective, which is expressed through aggression. It depends on if the dog's protective instincts are appropriate. I am comfortable taking my dog into stores and letting children and women pet him. He has shown some mistrust to males strangers before, probably picking up on some subtle fear signs they are putting off.. The decoy at our club can take my dog's leash if he is giving me some tips in obedience. Recently, my dog was in the van in the crate and my wife had a flat tire. When the AAA guy showed up to fix the tire, he had to get right next to the crate to remove a part holding the spare tire under the van and my dog went ballistic. I think his response was appropriate because a total stranger came directly into his space. He is also protective when people are walking down the road along the fence line. He doesn't go ballistic, but immediately goes to the fence and barks to let them know that the yard is his turf. We have a couple who are neighbors who walk their beagle every evening and when he sees them, he happily runs to see their dog and does not display aggression toward them. So ideally, there should be an element of discernment, the aggression should be confident, and GSDs are not Labradors.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline

Karina&Andreas said:


> I have only been around loving GSDs, 1st time owner, 8 month extremely well socialized puppy. I have NEVER heard an aggressive growl or indication that he is considering actual aggressive action, EVER. He gets into the "dominance play" at the dog park sometimes--sometimes as far as attempting to "mount" mostly other young boys--I normally "let it go" as long as both/all dogs have their tails up and appear to be having fun--if tails go between legs or he actually starts humping motions, I immediately remove him from park/all fun for 15 seconds, so it doesn't become habitual behavior. But that's the CLOSEST I've seen to anything remotely resembling aggression (pretty remote at that). He's GREAT at the vet's--he actually gets excited b/c there's other dogs to interact/play with (he's very dog affectionate/motivated).
> 
> Recently, a small child ran up to him in Petco. He jumped and scratched the child on the lip, there was a tiny drop of blood. We ARE working in jumping!! After apologies/sympathy, explanation, everything seemed "cool". Then the store clerk told me the mother had told her my puppy BIT her child!! What BS!!!
> 
> I hear A LOT of stories about people afraid of GSDs who claim they were "bitten" as children....and now I'm doubting the veracity, as I think childhood "memories" and perceptions can get VERY skewed by excitement, fear, parental reaction!!!
> 
> I feel terrible my boy may have created such a "future story". Last week, he enjoyed being petted and given treats by two small girls in Home Depot, after they asked if they could pet him. I warned them he sometimes tries to jump, controlled the situation, made him lay down first, IT WAS GREAT?. Two encounters with very young, somewhat timid puppies this week (my boy is 91 lbs), he was excited to sniff/play with them, but I got him to go into "down" position first so they wouldn't be intimidated. He is beginning to go "down" on his own around very small dogs & puppies, I'm very proud.
> 
> Curious to read rest of thread, wondering other's perceptions. I don't think GSDs are naturally aggressive.


Your dog is only 8 months old. He has yet to mature. German Shepherds are genetically bred to be aloof and to have a degree of aggression which usually starts to appear at one to two years of age. Don't set your dog up for failure by being complacent thinking that this is your dog's mature temperament and that he won't buy a stranger in the future under the same circumstances.


----------

